# Swell discount



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi folks

We have a 10% discount running this weekend.... Enter discount code FEB13DEAL 

Offer excludes VivExotic products, online orders only, one per customer, expires midnight Sunday night, must be used at time of ordering and all that kind of caper.

Linky: Vivariums, Reptile Supplies & Live Food

We also have a nice competition running on our Facebook page til March 1. Upload a pic of your reptile, the one with the most Likes wins £100 to spend at Swell. Usual Ts and Cs apply.

Linky: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Swell-Reptiles/172579352758426?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

hi, any discount codes out, as I'm looking to buy a load of kit for a new setup, I would hate to miss a good deal.


----------

